# SoCal wannabee



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

welcome,
You can do it.
If you're not ready to start this spring you can always wait till next year. Or maybe buy a nuc or small hive from someone in early summer.

Good luck,


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, have you looked for local beekeeping groups?


----------



## pioneersnt (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you both for the welcome.
We are hoping to get started this spring if we can get put together and educated in time. 
I've just been looking at beginner kits from several suppliers. At $140 I'm thinking about placing an order and then building some additional hives. 

From a quick google, I've found a link to the BASC. Also a club in San Diego county. BASC will probably be too far to attend their meetings, Still need to research the San Diego club. 

There are several apiaries in the area and on the drive toward Temecula. If I happen to see someone working them while I'm out, I'll stop and introduce myself. Missed a chance a few days ago by Vail lake, but had appointments to make.

Any thoughts on beginner kits from Dadant?
Also considering swarm lures and/or trapping. We've seen swarms here locally every year. Is this a viable source for bees?

Thanks


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Isn't there a mann lake close enough for you to drive too?
There are other supplier down south also. 
The shipping cost on the heavy woodware is a killer.

In the Dadant beginners kits there are some items you might not want.
solid bottom board
hive stand
leather gloves
small smoker
entrance feeder
plastic queen excluder
hood without jacket

You'd probably be better off buying the items separately.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Mann Lake Ltd has an outlet in Bakersfield.


----------



## pioneersnt (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks BHF
The closest Mann Lake I found on their website was Woodland.
Bakersfield is a lot closer than Dadant in Fresno.
Been searching the web for beekeeping supplies and am finding nothing close. I'm sure there has to be something, but I'm not finding anything so far. 

Dan,
I appreciate the info on the kit. 

I'll keep looking.

Thanks


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

When you order from Mann Lake, just tell them you want to pick up the order in Bakersfield. Also, you might to search this forum, I think someone said there is some sort of supply store in Los Angeles. 

Does that ring a bell to anyone?


----------



## pioneersnt (Mar 28, 2010)

There was a link to Pierco in Mira Loma on Beesource. Looks like all they sell is plastic frames and foundations.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I seem to remember someone talking about a shop in the warehouse district near san diago.


----------



## pioneersnt (Mar 28, 2010)

I found the address for Mann Lake in Bakersfield.
My wife is going to take her dog to a dog show in Bakersfield this weekend, so I'll make my list and she can stop and pick the stuff up while there.
This may work out well. 
Picking up unassembled parts will save as well as puckup vs. shipping.

I love it when a plan comes together.


----------



## jjgbee (Oct 12, 2006)

Hardware: Los Angeles Honey Co. Real nice people. 323-264-2383 Miller Honey co in Colton at one time had hardware. Contact Glen Apiary in Fallbrook. A premier queen producer. Also real nice folks. Tom and Sukie They probably could put you in contact with a local beek and a 4 frame nuc. There are tons of beeks in your area.


----------



## pioneersnt (Mar 28, 2010)

I appreciate the info.
I'll give them a call.
I knew there were plenty of set ups around, saw a person working one last week, but didn't have a chance to stop.

Thanks


----------



## ccar2000 (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey pioneersnt,
I am in Littlerock Ca I purchase my equipment from LA Honey Company. A lot closer that Bakersfield. I am at 3,000 ft in the high desert. Finding it a little rough but have been doing it on my own, pretty much just working with this awesome website you have already found. Reading books and looking on line. I am in my second year with my second two hives. I feel that beekeeping is very locale specific. If you think I can help just private message me we can chat. All in all its a blast!


----------

